
Facebook forgot the web's birthday and now it's trying to pretend it remembered - valanto
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/24/facebook-world-wide-web-birthday-tim-berners-lee
======
pascalmemories
Look, this is the internet generation - who are people going to believe,
Facebook or the actual real inventor? Of course it will be Facebook !

(Hint:
[https://www.google.ca/search?q=sarcasm](https://www.google.ca/search?q=sarcasm))

------
bbctol
Poor title; it looks more like the August 23rd misconception was pre-existing
and Facebook used poor data, rather than them forgetting and now covering
their tracks.

